
WeWork Pulls IPO Filing - johns
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/30/wework-says-it-will-file-request-to-withdraw-its-ipo-prospectus-after-roadshow-management-turmoil.html
======
mercwear
This would have been news worthy if they had NOT postponed! Probably the best
move for the company while they (most likely) restructure into what they
actually are, a real estate company.

------
Havoc
Seemed pretty inevitable. IPO is all about market confidence and that was
simply not there regardless of how much the ibank and SB try to prop it up

